# Viper Alarm Problem



## 32Trep (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I have a viper 791xv alarm system installed in a 98 Intrepid. The problems started about 6 months after I installed it. 

What happens is, the alarm will work perfectly fine for several days. Then I will go to arm/disarm it, or pop the trunk, whatever function, and it will not respond. If I keep trying the remote will display the out of range icon. Its as if it forgets its programming. At this point, if the alarm is armed, I have to open the door, set it off, and disarm it manually with the program button. 

Then it will work fine again for a few days, then act up again. 

I have had it to an alarm shop and they could not get it to act up. 

I hate to trash an expensive alarm system, but I have my dash out of my car for other repair issues, and if I cant figure this out I am going to remove it completely and go with a different alarm. 

Hope you guys can provide me with some suggestions as to what it might be. Thanks ray:


----------



## Cirx (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like you may have loose wire's somewhere. If the shop can't help you then just buy a new cheap one from eBay.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

change the battery in the remote.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Redo all the connections!
If you use T-taps then try solidering. Use a wire tie then wrap the new wire through the original then around it, then solider it(cover with shrinp wrap). If at this point you still have problems then rip it out and do not look back (make sure before replacing the dashboard) I used to remove them while installing remote starters as it just made it eaiser all around.
Good luck!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

jaggerwild said:


> Redo all the connections!
> If you use T-taps then try solidering. Use a wire tie then wrap the new wire through the original then around it, then solider it(cover with shrinp wrap). If at this point you still have problems then rip it out and do not look back (make sure before replacing the dashboard) I used to remove them while installing remote starters as it just made it eaiser all around.
> Good luck!


I completely agree with soldered connections. Or if you can't solder it, at least decent quality crimp connectors, these T-taps are the worst thing to ever happen to auto electronics. And if you use the crimp connectors, you might consider using some "dialectric" grease. It will more or less stop corrosion and rust problems on your connections, just smash some into the connector, push the wire in, and crimp it. Wrapping a single layer of electrical tape is never frowned on either, or shrink wrap if possible. Alot of people just strip and crimp, and they usually have some problems with loose connections down the road.


----------

